#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست برد تیکان تلویزیون ال جی مدل 49UF671T

## mehdi_mat

با سلام
برد تیکان ال جی 49UF671T رو میخواستم

----------

*optical*,*صابری*

----------


## mehdi_mat

DSC_0026.JPG
اینم عکسش

----------

*optical*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام. متاسفانه موجود ندارم. شرمنده

----------


## znasser

سلام داداش شماولتاژ ها را از سوکت برسی کنید ببینید تا کجا ولتاژ دارید و کجا ندارید احتمالا هم قابل تعمیر باشد

----------

